# Counter Strike GO is now out.



## Desmond (Aug 22, 2012)

That's it. It's finally here. 

Downloading as we speak.



Spoiler



Downloading from Steam, you idiots, not from Torrents.


----------



## demansional (Aug 22, 2012)

Tell us how it is. I'm thinking of getting it


----------



## Desmond (Aug 22, 2012)

Download will probably finish by tomorrow. Will post screenies then.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 22, 2012)

^^okayy  is it worth 600 rs?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 22, 2012)

Well, will download and see.

BTW, Do you know that the original Gun game is now an official mode called Arms Race?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 22, 2012)

Flipkart has shipped my copy yesterday... expecting it to reach me tommorrow


----------



## theserpent (Aug 22, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Well, will download and see.
> 
> BTW, Do you know that the original Gun game is now an official mode called Arms Race?



what gun game


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 22, 2012)

^^ Anyway.. you have to download it from steam.. I also got the copy from flipkart, but was not able to install from the disc. I tried all the way, did lots of google also raised a ticket in steam support also. but no help.
All my try went in vain Yesterday night i started the download.



theserpent said:


> ^^okayy  is it worth 600 rs?



I got it at 559.. It should be worth of 559 .


----------



## theserpent (Aug 22, 2012)

^^ How come people in flipkart reviews said it works

I cant pay 2x the rate in steam


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 22, 2012)

Doesn't matter if the disc works or not, the activation key will. Thats all your pay for.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 22, 2012)

@arijitsinha - did you try this -

Log in to Steam and click on Library. Right-click on the game, select Delete local content, and confirm.
Insert the first disc into your computer. Close Steam (Steam > Exit).
Press Windows Key + R to open Run
In the Run window type: "C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe" -install E:
Replace E: with the CD/DVD drive you are installing from if is not correct.
Replace C:\Program Files\Steam if your Steam installation is not in the default location.
Press OK. Steam will launch and ask you to sign in if you do not have your password saved. Your installation should continue from the disc.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah.. n number of times... 

Also I found in google another way to install from disc. Goto Backup and Restore from Steam menu, Select Restore from a backup, there select your dvd drive as source , Steam will detect the game in the dvd. By this way you can install the game from dvd. but still that didnot work for CS:GO. Anyway.. if I got any response in the ticket,which I raised in steam support i will inform. 


And about the flipkart reviews.. majority are fake. They started the review thouhgh the game is not released. In some review you can check that also. The game become available yesterday at 10:50 p.m our time. But before 10 o clock I checked there are already many reviews stating excellent game,wonderfull graphics, awsome gameplay.. crap crap.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 22, 2012)

^^ Yep... only trust reviews from "Certified Buyers" on flipkart.com


----------



## REY619 (Aug 22, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> ^^ Anyway.. you have to download it from steam.. I also got the copy from flipkart, but was not able to install from the disc. I tried all the way, did lots of google also raised a ticket in steam support also. but no help.
> All my try went in vain Yesterday night i started the download.



Man this sucks, must be some way to install from disc.. What is the use of disc then? :\


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 22, 2012)

Waiting for the screens.  ,


----------



## Desmond (Aug 23, 2012)

Finished downloading today morning. Played one round of Arms Race to check the gameplay. Will resume playing once I return from office.



theserpent said:


> what gun game



It's a mod (AMXMOD perhaps) for the original counter strike. Wherein, everyone starts with the Glock and for every 2 enemies you kill, your gun upgrades to the next weapon and so forth till the end. It is now an official mode called Arms race.



Rishi. said:


> Waiting for the screens.  ,



Patience buddy.


----------



## aaruni (Aug 23, 2012)

so disks won't work?
COUNTER STRIKE GLOBAL OFFENSIVE PC ORIGINAL SEALED | eBay ?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 23, 2012)

Why not just note down the key and activate it on Steam?


----------



## aaruni (Aug 23, 2012)

by downloading the big game again? no thanks... happy with 1.6 for now....


----------



## Desmond (Aug 23, 2012)

Its around 3.5 gigs.

First look comments : The graphics remind me of Left 4 Dead 2. Maps are incredibly detailed, which will take some time to differentiate enemies from the textures. The crosshair is weird, not sure if there is an option to get the vintage crosshair back. New weapon models look cool, the knife feels weird though. The MP5 is replaced with the MP7....among other things.


----------



## aaruni (Aug 23, 2012)

you back from office (so soon?)
so how about some screenies now?


----------



## theserpent (Aug 23, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Its around 3.5 gigs.
> 
> First look comments : The graphics remind me of Left 4 Dead 2. Maps are incredibly detailed, which will take some time to differentiate enemies from the textures. The crosshair is weird, not sure if there is an option to get the vintage crosshair back. New weapon models look cool, the knife feels weird though. The MP5 is replaced with the MP7....among other things.


So are there many indian servers?
If yes,ill try to buy the game via flipkart and activate on steam. Problem is i'm not allowed more games 

Rating look good
9/10 :O


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 23, 2012)

Here I found from flipkart another way to download from disc. Not sure if it will work. That guy is claiming , he is successfull. Those, who have bought from flipkart, but not yet installed can give it a try.



> Note- this is the solution fro the people who didn't havfe the cs:go beta !
> 
> 1)go to steam library when you have activated the game.
> 2)right click the cs:go bar, choose delete local content and confirm it.
> ...




Yesterday I played few minutes against BOTs. They changed the traditional buy menu, added some equipment like decoy bomb ... And as said by desmond it is very hard to differentiate between texture and enemy. finding very difficult in headshots. There heads are seems too little 

Will try to post screens tonight.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 23, 2012)

Screenies coming up....

maps played : Inferno and Aztec.

*i.imgur.com/KOJTE.jpg

*i.imgur.com/cl856.jpg

*i.imgur.com/vdLIw.jpg

*i.imgur.com/41B2O.jpg

*i.imgur.com/v937I.jpg

*i.imgur.com/M6ryc.jpg

*i.imgur.com/wH6Lx.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Hyopp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/fjEJ8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/RdR6r.jpg

*i.imgur.com/WzEdc.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0enko.jpg

*i.imgur.com/MG69J.jpg

*i.imgur.com/DPJO4.jpg


----------



## aaruni (Aug 23, 2012)

Pretty nice graphics...
nice game it seems...
congo to all who got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 23, 2012)

Please answer my stupid question,
Does this game have a SP campaign or or is just like 1.6 or is it only worthy for playing online?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 24, 2012)

Nope..no SP campaign. Though I was hoping that they would add one.

One more new feature I noticed : While playing against Bots, if you die, you don't have to wait fiddling your thumbs while the bots fight it out. You can take control of whichever bot you are currently spectating and continue playing as that Bot.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks Desmond.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 24, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Nope..no SP campaign. Though I was hoping that they would add one.
> 
> One more new feature I noticed : While playing against Bots, if you die, you don't have to wait fiddling your thumbs while the bots fight it out. You can take control of whichever bot you are currently spectating and continue playing as that Bot.



THanks buddy , for the Snapshots. HTe game looks aweomse. 
I will get my hands on it* soon.

Btw , can some plz share the minimum system requirements. ??


----------



## demansional (Aug 24, 2012)

I still think Battlefield 3 is better than this. I remember CS as the old school game that I used to play when I was in middle school.


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2012)

Gun Master in BF3 is similar to Arm Race mode.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 24, 2012)

demansional said:


> I still think Battlefield 3 is better than this. I remember CS as the old school game that I used to play when I was in middle school.



It is still old school. Not much has changed in way of gameplay dynamics. Maps have been revamped and more balanced.



Faun said:


> Gun Master in BF3 is similar to Arm Race mode.



It originally started out as a Gun Game mod for CS 1.6. It has not been incorporated into the actual game instead of a mod.


----------



## demansional (Aug 24, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> It is still old school. Not much has changed in way of gameplay dynamics. Maps have been revamped and more balanced.



I see their intention in trying to keep up with all their competitors tho. Like, the interface looks very similar to games like black ops and battle field. Regardless, I'll always remember CS for their original version, not even for CS source.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 24, 2012)

Actually the newer Versions or rather say the succesor versions of CS are way too precise for the CS1.6 addicts.

Have you seen the bullet impacts and the level of precision and damage done by one single bullet in CS:S compared to the Cs1.6 ??

Recoil is comparatively very less so more accuracy.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 12, 2012)

Anyone else purchased CS:GO, please add me. My steam id is in my signature.


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Oct 27, 2012)

Where can i buy CS go - cheapest, here in india?


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 27, 2012)

Flipkart.


----------



## aaruni (Oct 27, 2012)

+1 for flipkart.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Oct 27, 2012)

apurvgupta1 said:


> Where can i buy CS go - cheapest, here in india?



right now flipkart. or if you can wait till xmas, probably a steam sale at 75% or 66% or atleast 50%.


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Nov 3, 2012)

It is awesome, playing for free till sunday as of now on steam. Looks like i am going to buy it.


----------



## duke123 (Nov 3, 2012)

apurvgupta1 said:


> It is awesome, playing for free till sunday as of now on steam. Looks like i am going to buy it.



is there any Indian servers for CS GO?is it worth buying for playing online ?


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Haven't seen any indian server as of now, but yes, if you are a CS fan, you should buy it. Awesome graphics and details!!


----------



## duke123 (Nov 3, 2012)

why no indian servers..lots of guys have brought this game..isnt this game as interesting as cs 1.6?


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes, there are indian servers i just found out. So don't worry about it. And i will there too.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 4, 2012)

can you post some servers here?


----------



## duke123 (Nov 4, 2012)

^^^^
Counter Strike Global Offensive Server List | Search Csgo Stats, Rankings, and Banners in India [IN] - Game Tracker


----------



## baccilus (Dec 26, 2012)

Anyone here still plays this game. I recently bought this and have been playing this. I think it is phenomenal. I have really never been in to CS. But this game I am loving. It kind of makes me feel like I am playing Urban Terror (but much better). I have been a BF3 player but I left playing that because of the EA greed. This game I love.
P.S. Never cared much about the helicopters and aeroplanes in BF3. Hate that there are certain classes which can't do anything about them.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 26, 2012)

I still play the game, baccilus, but only offline, due to horrible pings on my connection.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 26, 2012)

In my case Valve's autoconnect works pretty well.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 26, 2012)

It depends on your connection.

Pingtest.net - The Global Broadband Quality Test


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2012)

baccilus said:


> Anyone here still plays this game. I recently bought this and have been playing this. I think it is phenomenal. I have really never been in to CS. But this game I am loving. It kind of makes me feel like I am playing *Urban Terror* (but much better). I have been a BF3 player but I left playing that because of the EA greed. This game I love.
> P.S. Never cared much about the helicopters and aeroplanes in BF3. Hate that there are certain classes which can't do anything about them.


wow nice.

I had purchased this game. I guess it's time to download it now.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 30, 2012)

I think is one is a huge improvement over the original CS. The maps are more balanced and faster. Also, the game modes are rad.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 30, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think is one is a huge improvement over the original CS. The maps are more balanced and faster. Also, the game modes are rad.



ah, i can't wait to play this game. it is still sitting in my inventory, gonna open it when i get my new lappy this week.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 30, 2012)

I bought it yesterday


----------



## Desmond (Dec 30, 2012)

Add me if you are interested in playing together. My steam id is in my signature.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 30, 2012)

If anybody finds any indian server to play tomorrow...


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ok I have a few questions.
I use airtel/idea 3g service for net with around 25-45 signal strength. Is it enough to run game smoothly online? Last i checked, I got a ping of about 109.
Is there no way to avoid the 3.5 gigs of online update?
And how much data does the game upload/download during play. Can someone quote an approximate number for say, about 3 hours of play?


----------



## RON28 (Jan 28, 2013)

^^^i play CS 1.6 daily with BSNL 3G and ping is around 60-70 and with Tata Docomo its 30-40...3 hours may deduct upto 300MB of data approx...and with that signal strength you should get 25 ping...which data card you have?


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Idea net setter (Huawei E1732) with airtel 3g sim card. How much signal strength do you get? What 3G plan do you have?
I am in a real fix between GO and 1.6. 1.6 is old-school, tried and tested. The number of servers and (Good, professional) players is more and not to mention tons better than in GO or source. I'v spent my countless college classes hours playing it in cafes and all. Now I want it for home. My only defense for Global offensive is that it looks pretty and has Molotov cocktails.

Does CS 1.6 download/update from steam when we run it for the first time, if yes then how much? Cause for GO, considering the cost of 3G data, downloading extra 3.5 GBs plus paying 600 for the game itself seems highly unfeasible for a poor guy like me.

On that note, is it possible to get the downloaded data offline? Say I buy the game, activate it on steam, install from the disk first and then get the remaining to-be-downloaded data from a PC of a friend who has running CS:GO and better net speed?? Is it possible?


----------



## RON28 (Jan 28, 2013)

i have installed CS 1.6 from Disk only, not a sigle MB from steam, yes unfortunately  you have to download the update of CS:GO from steam even if you install half of the data from DISK. i have huawei E3131B, signal strenght is "excellent" 65dBm..

i use mainly docomo rs 90 for 600MB...i get 45 - 55 ping, have to recharge 4 times a month to play lag free CS.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Feb 9, 2013)

well i tried it for a while and i didn't like it much. it's fun to play but it's really very different to cs. 
the models, i can't even distinguish between ct and t in some maps from far. and fog is horrible. not a bad game though. 
what resolution do u guys play? 
what's better between 1920x1080 n 1280x720?  i just want things to look clear, in some maps i can't see the enemy at distant unless they shoot me.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 9, 2013)

^^ 1080p(full hd) and 720p


----------



## Digital Fragger (Feb 9, 2013)

^thnx, i'm playing in 1080p res now but is there any way to turn off fog in servers?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ 1080p(full hd) and 720p



In CS, higher is not always better. I played at 800*600 in my fhd laptop, and there are people who even play at 640*480.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 12, 2013)

^^ why is that so?


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 12, 2013)

Think like that, what is easier to shoot, a big head or a small head


----------



## theserpent (Feb 12, 2013)

^^ haah big...but 1080p looks better


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ haah big...but 1080p looks better



CS freaks play to score higher, not to make things look better 

Never seen a pro player playing even at 1024*768.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Feb 17, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> CS freaks play to score higher, not to make thinks look better


Yeah, thats true. I play CS at 800*600. I can fully immerse in the game that way and I get more kills that way than i used to get in the short time I used to playeat higher resolutions.


----------



## aaruni (Feb 17, 2013)

i have to try this out. I always play at 1024 * 768 on my inspiron (1366 * 768)


----------



## theserpent (Feb 18, 2013)

even in counter strike GO?


----------



## aaruni (Feb 18, 2013)

yeah. it runs better on my system. full res is laggy.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Feb 18, 2013)

i play 1.6 at 800x600 or 1024x768 if the display is 16:9              
but cs go did suck at all resolutions. even low res didn't make it better. the game mechanics etc are okay but fog ruins evrything. the new se maps are great though.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Feb 18, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> i play 1.6 at 800x600 or 1024x768 if the display is 16:9
> but cs go did suck at all resolutions. even low res didn't make it better. the game mechanics etc are okay but fog ruins evrything. the new se maps are great though.


Yeah the fog does ruin the game. I paly CS 1.6 more than I play CS: GO even now


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 10, 2013)

after series of updates, the game is lot better..


----------



## apurvgupta1 (May 10, 2013)

Yes, it is. Now runs almost perfectly.


----------



## ico (May 11, 2013)

I've downloaded it.

Hoping to play some day.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 11, 2013)

@ico was it running properly? I think you were restarting the game every 30 seconds.

I'll buy this some day too


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 11, 2013)

had a couple of matches today.. 
@NoasArchAngel, Avinandan, d3p, Zeus
though we lost both, we did well.. 
<need more practice> 


*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/541834056703931983/6A3E6288EFCC94BEA382829DC0EBA1A5CE80A594/


*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/541834056703929093/6880BA97F6F0398CA2FABAD590BA2644716C212B/


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 11, 2013)

now we cant find a match  valve sucks


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 13, 2013)

keep this thread alive brozz


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 27, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> keep this thread alive brozz



Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Is there any way to find servers other than Gamemonitor.com?


----------



## Desmond (May 27, 2013)

There is gametracker, but I am not sure if CSGO servers are supported.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 27, 2013)

this game looks good...better than 1.6


----------



## jasku (May 27, 2013)

Yes, it looks really good, but as people mentioned, there is a lack of servers, and hence lowering the popularity!


----------



## Desmond (May 27, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> this game looks good...better than 1.6



Difference is not only in looks. If you play you will notice that the maps are now more balanced and faster as unnecessary long routes are removed or made faster by introducing a shortcut. Some routes that required jumping, etc are made such that you can pass through it. A lot better than 1.6.

The best thing I think is that all the popular mods for CS 1.6 such as deathmatch and gun game have been added as official game modes.


----------



## theserpent (May 27, 2013)

Guys just asking,any one here with a good internet speed?Please host a CS:GO server(atleast when you are online), I tried one, but it had to download the cs:go dedicated server via cmd and 1 mbps speed would have taken forever


----------



## Desmond (May 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Guys just asking,any one here with a good internet speed?Please host a CS:GO server(atleast when you are online), I tried one, but it had to download the cs:go dedicated server via cmd and 1 mbps speed would have taken forever



Ask Digi. He hosts usually.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 27, 2013)

i hate this game unable to c the opponents clearly.........cant make headshots like in cs cz or 1.6 (cause i m unable to differentiate them by the time i do BAM! headshot i m pwned)


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 28, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i hate this game unable to c the opponents clearly.........cant make headshots like in cs cz or 1.6 (cause i m unable to differentiate them by the time i do BAM! headshot i m pwned)



yup. visibility is a problem in the game. fog, post processing, model colours all add for poor visibility. idk why but it has been done intentionally. 
if you want to see the difference with and without these, host a local server with bots. 

sv_cheats 1
mat_postprocessing 0
fogui --> override fog 

see the difference yourselves. everything is clear now. even you can notice some ~20fps boost. sadly there is no way to disable post processing effects on internet servers unless they sv_cheats is set to 1. anyway get used to it, it's not really big issue once you are used to it. 

try simplified edition maps( de_dust2_se etc) they have no fog and are bit better.


----------



## Desmond (May 28, 2013)

I think the emphasis here was on Deathmatch variant gameplay that's why no one cared much about the practicality of visibility. But I find this more fun and fast paced than 1.6.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 13, 2014)

Official Valve Indian CSGO servers are here: Thank you VALVE so much : GlobalOffensive

They play great. Getting very low pings and no packet loss


----------



## theserpent (Nov 13, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Official Valve Indian CSGO servers are here: Thank you VALVE so much : GlobalOffensive
> 
> They play great. Getting very low pings and no packet loss



If they can do that for CS:GO why not Dota


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 13, 2014)

theserpent said:


> If they can do that for CS:GO why not Dota



Probably as many people are purchasing GO in India and are looking for better servers.

I guess Dota 2 will also have servers soon.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 13, 2014)

Very few Dota 2 players in India. If the game picks up, they might add one here.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 13, 2014)

Any of you got the new Operation Vanguard ? I got it and it's rather nice 

It's very different than any of the other previous operations.


----------

